# Sapphire's babies



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

just a quick question about the babies can anyone tell me the best way to make sure the babies are being well feed. I never before had issues but I'm concerned about her ability to care for them and she won't let us near them to check on them. So far things seem to be ok but since the babies were born last night three of the twelve didn't make it so naturally we are concerned about the rest of them. Should we look into a possible foster mom as they are only a day old? Any advice would really help.


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

If you want to make sure the babies are eating, you're going to have to separate the mom for a little bit so you can get access to all of them. Flip them over and look at their stomachs, there will be a white band.. That's the milk band, means they've been eating. If you don't see any signs of a milk band a foster mom is probably a good idea.


This is what it should look like.


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

thanks for the advice I'll give it a shot it hasn't been easy as she's hardly ever away from them and if she is she's watching them like a hawk we just want to be sure she caring for all of them properly and f help is needed to do so before it's to late. She seems to be feeding them now so I'll try checking them later.


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

Sometimes it's no easy feat separating the momma from her babies. I've had my share of aggressive ratty moms in the past, and they can be absolutely terrifying especially if they're doing things like lunging at you. If you're afraid of getting bit, I would suggest some THICK gloves to pick her up.. or if you were lucky enough like me to have a small birthing cage that unhooks easily.. I took the top part of the cage off and would let the momma wander out, because curiosity always seemed to get the best of her.


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

She came right out for my fiancé happy to get out away from the babies for some attention from us and some cuddle time with us this morning and we were able to get a good look at the babies, nine beautiful little pinkies now two days old (well officially at 11pm tonight) all with fat little milk bellies and being well cared for by mommy. She's becoming calmer about letting us near them though she will nip occasionally. Her new thing is she'll "give us" a baby then realize we have it when we try to give it back or put it back in the nest and she'll nip us thinking we tried to steal her baby from her. So far so good though she settled into her duties better then I initially thought and the babies are going great and really thriving.


----------

